# '97 Nissan Altima wierd issues(misfire).. HELP!



## gabeowen (Jul 7, 2009)

As stated I have a '97 Nissan Altima that RAN GREAT until about a month ago. My daughter drove it to a relatives house and their driveway is sandy and rough. Since that day the car has had this major issue. So, now you know when the issues stated. Here is the issue and I have not found the resolution, even searching this forum and others..

When driving at 1/4-1/3 throttle down the road, the car bucks and hesitates.. The CEL blinks and comes on. The codes show #1 cylinder misfire. That's it. It is ONLY at 1/4-1/3 throttle it hesitates. Any more throttle or less it runs perfect. It Idles fine and runs great at 1/3+ throttle. It is only that range. 

I replaced the plugs, wires, distributor + rotor thinking that was the issue. I just paid $1800 for the engine rebuild along with a brand new head and radiator from a reputable shop that has done alot of work for me prior to putting my daughter in the car. It has less than 2000 miles on the new parts and new timing chain too. 

Again, the car runs like new at idle and any past 1/3 throttle. I've looked for vacuum leaks(maybe not hard enough?) and sprayed around the intake to find no raise in rpms..

Any thoughts? I'm completely at a loss... I do not suspect a intake gasket since it idles fine, no raise in rpms when sprayed, and happened after a rough ride down a rough driveway by a teenager.. :thumbdwn:

Thanks


----------



## gabeowen (Jul 7, 2009)

So, checking the CEL codes again, it still says Cylinder #1 Misfire (NOT #4). Also, spraying starter fluid around the injecter area netted absolutely no change in rpms again. So, I suspected #1 injector (?) and swapped the #2 injector with #1 injector, reset the CEL light, and then drove the car for about 10 miles easily 1/4-1/3 range which resulted in a CEL saying Cylinder #1 misfire..



So, the injectors are ruled out for me. I'm completely out of ideas.


----------



## rains76 (Jul 28, 2009)

check your fuel injectors.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

sounds like your maf is bad OR your egr is going nuts. have you messed with the egr at all? check the hoses underneath it - all of them.
maf usually exhibits problems in the 2500rpm range.


----------



## Mickoes (Apr 29, 2009)

rains76 said:


> check your fuel injectors.


You could check your injectors with a screwdriver, just in case!

If you own the Haynes Manual, it's on page 4-9 I think.

Or a guy did a very nice post in my topic:
http://www.nissanforums.com/u13-1993-1997-altima/154785-loss-power-start.html#post1279184


----------

